# htaccess funktioniert nicht



## andibinso (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.. wer weiss Rat****
meine htaccess sieht so aus:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine on
#--------------- doppelter Content vermeiden -------------------
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www. [NC]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^$
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301]
#------------------#funktioniert  einwandfrei
RewriteBase /
#RewriteRule ^(.*).html$ $1.php  #funktioniert nicht!!
RewriteRule index.html$ index.php #funktioniert nicht!!
RewriteRule impressum.html$ impressum.php #funktioniert nicht!!
</IfModule>
```

möchte den link :  http://www.domain.de/index.php in http://www.domain.de/index.html umwandeln, ebenso die anderen --> datei.php?action=1
Wer kann helfen?
Gruss andi


----------



## mistertwisters (6. Januar 2011)

Was passiert wenn du "RewriteBase /" heraus nimmst ?

Bei mir funktioniers mit folgendem Beispiel:

```
RewriteEngine on 
RewriteRule ^(.*).html$ $1.php
```


----------



## andibinso (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort - aber da tut sich leider nichts.
versteh ich nicht.  Oder habe ich grundlegende Fehlgedanken?
Es liegen php-Dateien vor ebenso die Links s.o.
Kann man die nicht als statische htm vorgaukeln?
MfG


----------

